# Had one of the homemade trailcameras stationed over a birdfeeder yesterday



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Seemed like a nice day for picture taking and the birds seemed to agree..


----------



## swampswede (Jun 6, 2010)

Very cool ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

Nice pics Don, enjoyed them, thanks for posting.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

don said:


> Seemed like a nice day for picture taking and the birds seemed to agree..


*"Whatchu lookin' at?"*


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for posting !


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Thanks all, it isn't too exciting granted but it helps pass some time while waiting for spring to arrive.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

For at least the last 10 or 12 years, there have been a pair of cardinals making their home either in my backyard or my neighbor's. The last time I saw them was about 3 weeks ago. I have blue jays that will come and pick up peanuts in the shell off of my railing. They will even land on the railing and start calling to get me to come out and feed them. It's hard to feed the squirrels and keep the jays from stealing all the peanuts.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Pretty neat stuff, I found that interesting and thanks for sharing.
I have some doves who let me know when the feeder is empty as they have a habit of flying into the glass door that opens onto the deck. 
Not hard enough to hurt themselves or the glass, just enough to let me know they are there and hungry. 
It never happens any other time and the dogs don't even bother to lift their heads anymore if and when it does.


----------



## jasonvanorder (Feb 23, 2009)

Not sure why but i love mourning doves. One of my best memories as a kid would be waking up and hearing them on a cool summer morning


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

don said:


> I have some doves who let me know when the feeder is empty as they have a habit of flying into the glass door that opens onto the deck.


Maybe one could fly over here and give some of my birds flight lessons? (optical illusion)










This guy was checking out the cam....










Peek-a-boo!










Some aerial shots....
The one foot landing....





































These were with the S40 Don.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Nice Dennis, won't be all that long and you'll be sharing some hummingbird shots from that cam too, it looks like a keeper..


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Cool pictures as always.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

don said:


> it looks like a keeper..


I think I'm liking the S40? First time for one of these.....




























We'll see, when I put them out in the field in a few weeks for turkeys against the Moultrie.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Beautiful bird Dennis, congrats on the catch. The S40 cam works pretty well on turkeys too Dennis, you'll see....


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Steve said:


> Cool pictures as always.



Thanks Steve, appreciate the comment.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Nice!!!


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

*-14 degrees sunrise pics.*

Top - S40 build.
Bottom - S600 build.










*S40......*




























*S600.......*




























(Just trying to help you sell some cams Don.)


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

To be fair, I had to put the S600 out that afternoon. Because I know it takes better pics than the ones I showed.

Three living in harmony...










I'm surrounded!....










Incoming.....










This one got me psyched for turkey hunting. I've never seen a beard on a blue jay!










And a bunny shot.....


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

don said:


> Thanks all, it isn't too exciting granted but it helps pass some time while waiting for spring to arrive.


It isn't too exciting until the hawks show up!


----------

